# AirFried Pizza. (With Leftover Scallops)



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2020)

*AirFried Pizza.* (With Leftover Scallops)


We were due for some Homemade Pizza, and I had these Bay Scallops Leftover, in my Fridge, so Let’s do it!!

So I got out some Mama Mary’s Pizza Crusts & Pizza Sauce, and some Shredded Mozzarella & Pepperoni.
First a little coat of Olive Oil, then Sauce, Cheese, and Pepperoni.
Then into the Air Fryer @ 400°, and it only takes about 8 minutes.

Then the first night I put a little pile of Scallops on the side, and the second night I put the few I had left, right on the Pizza.

Strange, but Tasty!!


Check it out below, and Thanks for dropping by,

Bear

All The Fixins!!







Olive Oil, Then Pizza Sauce:






Mozzarella Cheese:






Pepperoni, then onto the Baking Pan & into the Air Fryer @ 400°:






Eight Minutes later, plated with some Leftover Bay Scallops on the side:






Next Night, Same kind of Pizza, and only a few leftover Scallops, so I put them on the Pizza before going in the Air Fryer:


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 16, 2020)

got to say bear I never seen that combo, but it sure does look good.


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2020)

New Pizza Place in town  "Papa Bears Pizza "

Looks good 

Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks good Bear! How were the crusts? Ive seen them in the store but never tried them.  I bet those scallops were good on the pizza! Of course I think scallops would be good on anything! Lol!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 16, 2020)

Yeah Buddy

Darn nice pizza.

Bear have you just put the pizza rounds in the 360 to get them crispy.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks good . Maybe all scallops next time ?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2020)

Awesome I have done small clams on pizza but not scallops.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2020)

Winner winner pizza dinner! Nice piece of work Bear, looks yummy, Like. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> got to say bear I never seen that combo, but it sure does look good.



Thank You Jim!!
First time I tried it---Pretty good!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> New Pizza Place in town  "Papa Bears Pizza "
> 
> Looks good
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for Liking "Papa Bear's Pizza".  LOL   

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2020)

Mighty tasty looking Bear. In fact I may have to use that combo in a fatty or a beer can burger this summer. I just won't tell the wife it's bay scallops. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Feb 16, 2020)

Interesting and it looks great! I've had seafood pizza before. But that has a white sauce.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks good Bear! How were the crusts? Ive seen them in the store but never tried them.  I bet those scallops were good on the pizza! Of course I think scallops would be good on anything! Lol!



Thank You Travis!!
We like those crusts. They're the only ones we use now.
And Thanks for the like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Yeah Buddy
> 
> Darn nice pizza.
> 
> Bear have you just put the pizza rounds in the 360 to get them crispy.




Thank You Rick!!
We haven't done that. 
We just put them in when loaded, and it takes about 8 minutes to be done, and we like the texture of the crust that way.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Maybe all scallops next time ?



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome I have done small clams on pizza but not scallops.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Hmmm--I like that idea!!
Maybe a Can of Smoked Clams???
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2020)

That may work the clams I used were the small ones when we raked clams.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Winner winner pizza dinner! Nice piece of work Bear, looks yummy, Like. RAY




Thank You Ray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Mighty tasty looking Bear. In fact I may have to use that combo in a fatty or a beer can burger this summer. I just won't tell the wife it's bay scallops.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Interesting and it looks great! I've had seafood pizza before. But that has a white sauce.




Thank You Steve!!
I've seen Seafood pizza, but never had any, because we share our Pizza, and No Seafood for The Boss.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> That may work the clams I used were the small ones when we raked clams.
> 
> Warren




I'll have to try canned clams. We don't get to rake any here on the mountain.
I thinking Smoked Baby Clams.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2020)

Ha well I guess you could use mountain oysters.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha well I guess you could use mountain oysters.
> 
> Warren




No Thanks, I'm not that kind of a guy!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2020)

Not my game either.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 20, 2020)

Great lookin' pizza there Bear!

Never tried the olive oil on the crust, will have to do that next time.

My seafood would also have to be on the side as my wife is allergic to shellfish.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great lookin' pizza there Bear!
> 
> Never tried the olive oil on the crust, will have to do that next time.
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!
The reason for the Olive Oil here was 2-fold:
#1. They tell you to put Olive Oil on most things, when using the Air Fryer to help with the Browning.
#2.  The instructions on the "Mama Mary's Pizza Crust" say to coat with Olive Oil first.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

